# Eden?



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone feed Eden food? It looks good on the whichdogfood website.

Thanks





x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Several people here feed it, it is an excellent kibble at an excellent price, and the lady who started the company shows Chihuahuas.
The only downside is some dogs find it very rich, (a common issue with the top quality high meat content kibbles) and being a multi-meat and fish formula it isn't great for dogs with suspected allergies.
If it suits your dog it is a great food, on par with the top imported kibbles but produced entirely in the UK.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou Stella thats really helpful 



x


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, yes I feed Eden and my two are doing great on it.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, yes I feed Eden and my two are doing great on it.


Thankyou Lisa, did you have to adjust how much you've give them at all?
I've been reading alot that it's too rich for some dogs and some people have had to change the amounts they give.

Thanks 



x


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I weigh the amount out according to the recommendations on the website and I've never had any problems. Occasionally I add a topper of James Wellbeloved wet food as a treat and when I do this I reduce the amount of Eden so they are not over fed.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou Lisa 
I'm still undecided as to try Eden or Nutriment. Decisions,Decisions LOL



x


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Eden do a small sample packet so that might be worth ordering to help you in your decision.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

if you want to feed a kibble, Eden is a good one. It doesn't compare to a fresh raw diet though IMO.
If i were going to feed a commercial product (I feed DIY raw, not 'dog food') I would choose a raw complete as my first choice, then dried raw, then a quality wet food, then a quality kibble. So kibble would be quite low down on my list, just because it is kibble.
Kibble does have it's advantages, it is very convenient and easy to feed and store. It is consistent. Personally I wouldn't be happy feeding the same dry nuggets day in day out that have been in a bag for the last 6 months. Compared to other kibbles though, Eden and it's counterparts are streets ahead. I just prefer a more natural, unprocessed way of feeding.


----------

